# Trying to get a renewed positive LMO but employer has to interview canadian applicant



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, Just wanted to know if anyone was able to answer my question ...

I have to renew my work permit.... (it should have been for two years but was mistakenly given for one year). So as part of the renewal process, my employer reposted the job, got 2 applicants. One is a new grad and one has a few more years experience than me. Does my employer automatically have to employ the one with more experience than me even if her references aren't as good or I know the job and community better because I have been here for a while now? Just really stressing at the moment that I'm going to be booted out, after we spent so much money coming over here!

Thanks
Jacqui


----------

